# Splints on back legs!?



## ajf (28 November 2007)

Basically one of the horses seems to have a splint on his back leg, but have never heard of this before, so wondering if it is actually a splint or whether hes knocked it without me noticing!!
thanks


----------



## _Libby_ (28 November 2007)

I've never seen splints on back legs but do believe its possible.

Does the horse have heat surrounding the splint ? And are they lame? 

Do you have a picture?


----------



## Madam_max (28 November 2007)

My horse has splints on one back leg, vet thinks she prob had some kind of accident


----------



## KatB (29 November 2007)

Mine has a huge splint behind. It is quite common apparently and normally doesnt cause as much prob as one infront. If the horse is sound, and there is no heat or soft swelling carry on exercise as normal avoiding hard ground and make sure is kept booted/bandaged. Mine did it catching himself behind when jumping, as I never used to use hind boots 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Something he always has now!!


----------



## samp (30 November 2007)

Mine has just done the same. She is not sore on it and there is no heat or pain on palpation so I am just riding as normal and applying bone embrocation


----------



## galaxy (30 November 2007)

Mine suddenly threw a splint behing on the inside of his back leg (apprently even more rare?!) at the age of 14 having never had one before.  Very strange.  He wasn't even sore on it and usually he's a real woose so it was a bit of a mystery.


----------



## KatB (30 November 2007)

My horses is on the inside of his hind leg...


----------



## galaxy (30 November 2007)

Well our horses are special then because I've been told it's very rare!


----------



## Chex (30 November 2007)

Chex has a massive one on the outside of his hind leg. He's had it years and its never bothered him.


----------



## Daisychain (1 December 2007)

My 4yo suddenly had one appear on her back leg on the outside, huge bump like a conker, weird thing is though she has never had any heat, swelling or lameness it was as if it just appeared overnight! Have always kept her in work, and vet has looked at it.


----------



## isabel1971 (2 December 2007)

My 5 year old also had a conker sized lump on the outside back leg which appeared overnight but never caused lameness.  Shes now had surgery to remove it, and fingers crossed, it hasn't reappeared yet!


----------



## ajf (4 December 2007)

Thanks guys.
Its on the inside of his back leg, there is still heat there (even though they came up over a month ago!) but has never been lame on them.  Just wondering as goin to be coming back into gentle work, so just carry on like they are "normal" splints?  Ride if okay, don't if loads swelling/lameness???


----------



## ajf (4 December 2007)

Can't get a picture, to much fluff and there not very big, just ones warm!


----------



## KatB (4 December 2007)

Yes just carry on but use bandages or soft boots to protect from knocks. My horses started as 2little ones then he knocked it and it became one huge one that caused lameness. So carry on working on good going and make sure he is booted!!


----------



## ajf (4 December 2007)

Thanks, will do!!!


----------



## janicesponies (22 July 2009)

A week ago my horse put up a splint on the outside of his back leg.  Using ice and DMSO and it is slowly going down. Not box resting as he will go loopy in the field and he is being quite sensible at the moment - fingers crossed! How long do you rest before restarting work? He is not lame but it  is sensitive when pressed?


----------



## traceyell (25 July 2017)

Can they go lame in front if forming splint on same side hind


----------



## Casey76 (26 July 2017)

traceyell said:



			Can they go lame in front if forming splint on same side hind
		
Click to expand...

You do realize you've resurrected a 10-yr old thread???

BTW, a compensation injury is usually diagonal, so if the injury is on the offside hind, the nearside fore can exhibit lameness.


----------

